# Database Discussions > MySQL >  Advantages of  MySQL

## Amisha_Sharma

Hi all

Tell me the advantages of MySQL over other databases

Thanks :Smilie:

----------


## BargainPredator

MySql is open source (so free), robust and fast. It is also easy to install on pretty much any operating system. 

With all the tutorials you can find on the web, it is easy to learn it on your own.

It provides most of the features that a database like Oracle those.

If are building a small to medium application it will most likely suit your needs.

----------

